# Bloodline question



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)

I see some of these pits with certain bloodlines and you can make an educated guess as to which bloodline a certain pit is from just based on look. I know you can never really know without the papers but like i said an educated guess. My question as I look at members dog's that are posted on here. Is what bloodline gives a pitbull a long muzzle than other bloodlines? I don't know if that makes sense but I see muzzle sizes in most of the pits vary in length.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i think it has to do with the bloodline and the traits that it passes on. Certain ones throw off pups that are more lean, some shorter, some bigger heads, etc..etc..then some of it plays off of genetics of the parents and their traits as well. the whole bloodline thing is just more or less a way to figure out what kind personality trait your dog will have (i guess would be a way to word it) . some are known for being stronger and more stubborn, some high prey, some laid back and lazy. it just all depends, that's why on here you will hear alot of us say, DO YOUR HOMEWORK before you buy or RESCUE. sorry i couldn't help to much, but i'm still learning on all the lines myself.


----------

